# imac G5 17" ne s'allume pas



## ccciolll (21 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour, 

En tant que vieil utilisateur mac, on m'a confié un imac G5 « qui ne s'allume pas ».

J'ai tenté la manip' de base, à savoir le brancher et le démarrer. Mais effectivement, pas de Boiiinnn de démarrage, aucun voyant ne s'allume sur la façade (mais le G5 17" en possède-t'il un ?)

J'ai aperçu sur les divers forums survolés que les imacG5 sont très sujets à des pannes (content d'avoir un PowerMacG5, moi) et que certaines de ses pannes ressemblent à celle que je découvre ici et sont pris en charge par Apple.

Une idée de où je dois commencer à chercher ? Les liens que j'ai trouvé vers le site Apple sur les discussion sont tous morts.


----------



## matacao (21 Octobre 2014)

Si tu ouvre ton G5 tu verra 4 led sur la carte mère, branche l'alimentation et regarde si la led 1 s'allume.

Voila la procédure détaillée:                                    







Pour l'allumer de l'intérieur:


----------



## ccciolll (22 Octobre 2014)

OK, alors résultat.
La led 1 est verte dès que je branche la prise, ce qui , si j'ai bien traduit, signifie que l'alim est alimentée.

Par contre, légère différence, un seul bouton à gauche des LED (voir photo ci-dessous) : 





Bon, mais au delà de ça, si j'appuie sur ce seul bouton disponible, ça ne provoque rien (pas plus que quand j'appuyais sur le bouton avant démontage).

Puis-je en déduire quoi que ce soit ?

EDIT

Tiens, j'ai trouvé la version Francophone des captures que tu m'as faite
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2173?viewlocale=fr_FR
Ça va m'aider à comprendre. J'y retourne.


----------



## ccciolll (22 Octobre 2014)

En effet, avec l'explication en Français, tout est limpide.
Et la conclusion est
votre carte logique a besoin d&#8217;être remplacée. Veuillez contacter la boutique Apple Store ou le Centre de Services Agréé Apple le plus proche pour une réparation.

Bon, ben voilà ce qu'il reste à faire. En espérant que ce soit pris en charge.

EDIT : mouais, pas si simple. Il n'existe pas d'Apple Center dans le nord (vous y croyez, vous !?) et les autres n'ont pas d'e-mail.


----------



## matacao (22 Octobre 2014)

Les G5 ne sont plus pris en sav par Apple.


----------



## ccciolll (23 Octobre 2014)

Il n'existe pas une législation sur les vices cachés ?


----------



## Invité (24 Octobre 2014)

ccciolll a dit:


> Il n'existe pas une législation sur les vices cachés ?



Bah, là le vice était bien caché quand même ! 

Non


----------



## lepetitpiero (24 Octobre 2014)

Ton imac G5 à le problème classique de ceux-ci carte graphique HS...  si tu cherches sur le fofo il y a plein de sujets à ce propos. Et quand bien même ça serait réparable je pense que la réparartion en atelier couterait plus cher que la valeur actuelle de ce mac....

Pas de miracle... sauf si tu es hyper bricoleur trover un mac qui a cette carte graphique de bonne... et la changer ( faut de la pate thermique) bref... autant changer de mac... tu transferes tes donner sur un nouveau mac


----------



## -oldmac- (26 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

Non non ici, pour une fois il ne s'agit pas d'un problème de carte mère, il y a un des rails de l'alim en CC sûrement, test avec une autre alim et vérifie les fusibles CMS sur la CM. 

Voila


----------

